# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  VMware + доступ в интернет

## Alezis

есть реальный комп поключённый к локальной сети. Локалка подключено к нету, т.е. есть все машины подключены к нету через 1 внешний IP. Поставил на своей машине Vista. Вопрос как сделать так чтобы доступ к нету и к локалке был. А то вроде к локалке то етсь то нету. а к нету так вообще нету. Буду очень благодарен за какие нить мануалы по VMware.

----------


## pol

нужно подробное, грамотное объяснение на русском языке 
если я его получу, то проконсультирую относительно VmW,Xp,Vista

----------


## art80

А какой тип подключения через сетевой интерфейс использует виртуальная машина? Nat или bridged ? В случае с bridged надо настроить на виртуалке такие же параметры сети как и у реальных компов твоей сетки (Кроме самого IP виртуального компа есстественно).

----------


## mhk

Host Winsows 7. Гостевая Windows 7 on VMware 7 workstation. Host connected to internet Nokia USB modem - динамический IP address(подходит и для других подключений).
  Как подключиться к Internet с гостевой os (на гостевой Windows Firewall disabled  для всех профилей и не устанавливать другой firewall) смотреть http://so.elementfx.com Регистрация на сайте для входа на Forum

----------


## alexr66

Кто знает где можно найти полную информацию на русском по VMWare esx 3.5 b VMWare 4.0  и по клиенту Vsphere 4.0

----------

